# Ray Materick - Feelin' Kinda Lucky Tonight



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

A good friend ...... who is also a big Ray Materick fan ...... is getting married this weekend coming ...... so thought I would dust off this one for him.

Another SW Ontario artist who's material brings back fond memories of GTA radio airplay from the early 70's.

Not everyone's cup of tea ...... (or coffee as Ray may have alluded to in .... 'Linda Put the Coffee On') ...... but IMHO they don't write 'em like this anymore .... nice tune for Sunday mornings with a good cup of Jo and an acoustic guitar..

Didn't find a chart on the net so thought I would post what I have ..... which should be in the ballpark .... (the formatting seems to get messed up when posting though).

(Hope Ray is doing well and still playing)



Intro:
C--> C/B --> Am --> Am/G (x2)

Verse 1:
C C/B Am Am/G
Well it's early in the evenin' ......... the sun has started leavin'
C Dm
The west coast just takin' it's time
Dm
Dance halls and drinkin' chausettes ........ the mind to thinkin'
C C/B Am Am/G
We're happy just to follow ........ that old sunshine
F G C (C -> C/B -> Am -> Am/G)
But that's alright ....... I'm Feelin' kinda lucky ...... to-night


Verse 2:
C C/B Am Am/G 
Sometimes it seems like there's no room between 
C Dm
Payin' dues ....... just losin' your mind
Dm
The shadows in the night ........ don't leave me much time
C C/B Am Am/G
Before I cut across ....... that border line
F G C (C -> C/B -> Am -> Am/G)
But that's fine ....... I'm Feelin' kinda lucky ...... to-night


Chorus 1:
F E
Don't it only make you kinda tired ........ feel like gettin' wired
F E
When friends have just been wastin' your time
F E
You find yourself alone ......... in the middle of the mornin' 
F G
Tryin' hard to ........ ease up your mind


Break: (same as verse)

Chorus 2: (repeat chorus 1)

Outro:
C C/B Am Am/G
Well it's early in the evenin' ......... the sun has started leavin'
C Dm
The west coast just takin' it's time
Dm
Dance halls and drinkin' chausettes ....... the mind to thinkin'
C C/B Am Am/G
We're happy just to follow ........ that old sunshine
F G C (C -> C/B -> Am -> Am/G)
But that's alright ....... I'm Feelin' kinda lucky ...... to-night
F G C (C -> C/B -> Am -> Am/G)
Yeah that's alright ....... I'm Feelin' kinda lucky .... to-night ................ (fade)


[video=youtube;8dE5yOkM-4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dE5yOkM-4c[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Thread on a Canadian singer/songwriter icon ...... on a Canadian guitar forum ...... and no feedback.

(One can only assume Ray is considered to be hack guitar player here and not worthy!)

Speaks volumes.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey I just stumbled on to the thread and you know what, that is my kind of laid back lets have a beer and talk about it kind of song. I for one appreciate the post and the song, makes you want to crack open a cool one close your eyes and tell the world to piss off.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I used to host a jam in Hamilton in the 90s and ray would come out once in a while - nice guy, great writer, but haven't seen him since then


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank-you FF and snacker for the feedback.

My primary purpose for joining/participating on this forum was to find/discuss/share musical thoughts/tastes/experiences with other Canadian musicians ...... and with somewhat of a focus on Canadian artists/suppliers/venues/, etc. ...... (all the other stuff being quite readily available on other 'American' forums and/or by using Google).

....... so I was beginning to wonder if I was maybe fishing in the wrong pond!


Anyway, I did some Googling on Ray ...... and it would appear he has been playing/performing with a band called Peace On Earth ..... (which makes me very glad to hear that he is looking well and still having fun playing).


So for FF and snacker ........ the other 2 Canadians on this forum that have heard of Ray and/or have enjoyed his music in the past ....... this vid was apparently uploaded by the band Aug/11 .....


[video=youtube;6_ww__U-FCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_ww__U-FCY&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

..... and this one Jun/12


[video=youtube;fwvuLrHZ_9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwvuLrHZ_9M&amp;feature=context-cha[/video]


----------

